

Ask HN: How Do You Keep Advisors (Both Formal and Informal) Informed/Engaged? - sotu25

Just curious to know some methods you use. There can be issues like time conflicts, not keeping them in the loop enough, and advice that comes like after you've already made mistakes.<p>Is it hard to make sure you get the most out of relationships from advice-givers?
======
kerryfalk
_Is it hard to make sure you get the most out of relationships from advice-
givers?_

In my experience, yes. I would assume you're seeking advice from successful
people. Successful people are busy.

 _Just curious to know some methods you use._

I send weekly updates (same day and approximate time so they can expect it) on
progress, challenges/solutions, and next steps. This is so they can be "in-
the-loop" without actually being involved in what's happening. It keeps what
I'm doing in their minds so they can think over things as time permits and not
get a dump once every quarter.

Then I meet once a month with them to discuss strategy, results, and how we're
going to move forward. This is a discussion that's scheduled for the first
Thursday of every month. They do their best to be there and it's easier for
them to accommodate because the day/time is known well in advance.

Is it a perfect model? No. But I don't seem to run into the same problems I
hear from others in my city (not a startup town, others have problems with
feedback/face-time).

The greatest thing I've learned from this is: _your success is up to you_.
Don't wait for their feedback, don't rely on their feedback for the answers,
and don't get frustrated if you're not getting what you hope for. It's _your_
business and its success is _your_ responsibility. Keep going and focus on
what you can deliver to your customers.

~~~
sotu25
Awesome, thanks so much for the input. How much time does it take you to do
those weekly updates and face-to-face meets?

~~~
kerryfalk
It takes me anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour for my weekly e-mails and our
monthly meetings last about two and a half hours on average.

~~~
misham
Do you meet with all mentors/advisers at the same time/place?

~~~
kerryfalk
Every month, yes. I also meet with each individually when required/as time
permits.

~~~
sotu25
Do you know if these advisors advise multiple other startups or entrepreneurs?
When you meet with them individually, is it usually something fresh from each
of them or do they repeat the the same things over?

~~~
kerryfalk
All of them advise other startups and have their own companies/practices to
run.

As mentioned earlier, I update them at the same time every week so they're up
to date on what's happening. In fact, if they didn't make the effort to be up
to date I would cut them from my Board of Advisors. I'm not sure anything
really valuable can be distilled if they don't know what's happening and keep
asking the same questions.

